
How to Overcome Impostor Syndrome - benryon
https://www.nytimes.com/guides/working-womans-handbook/overcome-impostor-syndrome
======
collyw
I sometimes feel impostor syndrome, but then i think back to all the wildly
incompetent people that I have worked with (often in positions of authority
over me). I realize I am closer to the top than to the bottom.

